

"Islam is" auto-fill is back on Google search - ilamont
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/56540

======
tptacek
"islam is " a keyword that returns almost exactly the same expansions as
"christianity is " on Google. Some fine Network World reporting there.

------
prat
Older discussion thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033444>

------
adelevie
It's probably at least one person's full time job at Google to worry about
these things.

~~~
gcb
explains why he probably has tons of free time to always post it here.

------
xaei
"catholicism is " and "christianity is " both produce the same results...
"buddhism is " is actually slightly more positive. anyone for an infographic?
[edit] just saw that tptacek beat me to the punch. cheers.

